# Rendsburg Transporter



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Has anyone stayed at this place, below the Rendsburg Transporter in Germany?


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

this must be an older photo, because MHs are banned from this site already for about 3 years. This site here is the best alternative.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Boff said:


> Hi,
> 
> this must be an older photo, because MHs are banned from this site already for about 3 years. This site here is the best alternative.
> 
> ...


OK thanks for the info Gerhard.


----------

